# SVM 102mm V HKS spec R Exhaust Test



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Huge gains with the new SVM 102mm exhaust, well happy with it.

Most powerful stage4/650r in the UK?

644 BHP and 660 ftlb


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

:thumbsup:Good results jamie


----------



## uncle (Jun 6, 2012)

JamieP said:


> Huge gains with the new SVM 102mm exhaust, well happy with it.
> 
> Most powerful stage4/650r in the UK?


Not very good at reading those graphs so what was the difference in BHP?

Did you have any other work done other than the exhaust.

Your car was coming on really well when I went to collect the exhaust


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Just an exhaust change, blue line is the SVM 102 and red is the HKS exhaust.

Big gains throughout the rev range with a peak gain of 13bhp and about 40ftlb


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Great figure, remind us are you running Syvecs?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah, been on the syvecs for a while now.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice gain Jamie, not seen another 650R get close to these numbers on SRR so probably is one of the more powerful....but i guess it was on a cold day :chuckle:


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

alloy said:


> Nice gain Jamie, not seen another 650R get close to these numbers on SRR so probably is one of the more powerful....but i guess it was on a cold day :chuckle:


Only 4 degree difference in temps, will make little to no effect, the car felt so much quicker from the second I first drove it with the new SVM exhaust.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

JamieP said:


> Only 4 degree difference in temps, will make little to no effect, the car felt so much quicker from the second I first drove it with the new SVM exhaust.


Fairplay, i have the 102 ti system but may switch over to the stainless to meet pesky noise regulations


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Great result mate. Bet she feels lovely


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice results, I also made 645bhp with 650R and an SVM 102 but my Cobb tune was not 100% (was running too rich) so it could be a little more now that Ben has got it running just right.

I'll have to get down to Surrey Rolling road some time to see what it makes there.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

alloy said:


> Fairplay, i have the 102 ti system but may switch over to the stainless to meet pesky noise regulations


Can't see you having any noise reg issues with this exhaust.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

how much is the exhaust?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Grimson said:


> Nice results, I also made 645bhp with 650R and an SVM 102 but my Cobb tune was not 100% (was running too rich) so it could be a little more now that Ben has got it running just right.
> 
> I'll have to get down to Surrey Rolling road some time to see what it makes there.


Damn, beat me by 1 BHP dude fair play, looks like all the most powerful cars will have this exhaust.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Damn, beat me by 1 BHP dude fair play, looks like all the most powerful cars will have this exhaust.


Margin of error and different dyno.

Do you have the bigger turbo inlets like my 2012 does?

If not I think with my tune sorted and the inlets it could be over 650, it feels like it is running way better since the dyno day when it made 645.

Graph is in my project thread http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/171806-2012-svm-650r-blue-thunder.html

The dyno operator told me that it reads torque a bit low and he would expect the real number to be closer to the bhp which apparently is very accurate.

At least you have before and after results which really do show a nice increase, makes me happy that my results must be realistic over everyone without the SVM 102.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Loving that Jamie. Top work.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Grimson said:


> Margin of error and different dyno.
> 
> Do you have the bigger turbo inlets like my 2012 does?
> 
> ...


Stock 2009 turbo inlets on mine, I was going to change them but its going in for a big turbo kit and built engine in the new year, so not much point now.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JamieP said:


> Can't see you having any noise reg issues with this exhaust.


With full decat? That would be the holy grail of exhausts


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Did you have any mapping for the new exhaust, or is it literally a case of bolt it on and get a power run?


----------



## knight-racer (Oct 14, 2003)

That exhaust is definately the dogs bollox! And the fact its one of the quietest!Kev/Amar did you say you've got one left? Its mine!! See what it does for my 750RS


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 16, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> With full decat? That would be the holy grail of exhausts


Both blue thunder and jamie's GTR have full decat sytems
very pleased with the results
102mm exhausts have always been my preferred choice,Nice to see its not always the 1000bhp monsters that can gain 
kk


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Yeah full decat, I had the traction control altered but was no mapping involved, still runs the same boost.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

102db on drive by is a common track limit, who's going to Silerstone for a test


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> 102db on drive by is a common track limit, who's going to Silerstone for a test


Trackdays are not my thing tbh, I might be able to sound test it though, a mate has a db tester.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Static test 5000rpm, mic 0.5m away at 45 degree angle


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

You still on stock IC Jamie?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> You still on stock IC Jamie?


Yes mate.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Anders_R35 said:


> Static test 5000rpm, mic 0.5m away at 45 degree angle


73-74 at tickover, 96-97 at 5000rpm


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

JamieP said:


> 73-74 at tickover, 96-97 at 5000rpm


Cheers for that, that's a static pass. Think mine was 98 static when Ryan measured at SRR. I'll try at Silverstone without track day silencers, if mine passes drive by 102db this SVM system might do the same.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Kev posted in another thread that there is also a quieter option Y pipe than I have.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

do you think running 660 ftlb is too much?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Impossible said:


> do you think running 660 ftlb is too much?


Maybe.

Its going in for a fully built engine in 3 weeks, just waiting for the new turbokit.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

What combo are you going for Jamie? Car is turning out to be a beast, looks nice also


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Taff1275 said:


> What combo are you going for Jamie? Car is turning out to be a beast, looks nice also


Cheers dude, will post up a spec for the new engine in my project thread soon as work starts.


----------



## mindlessoath (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you know of anyone who were able to test the NEW 4" racing spec from HKS vs the other options?


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Anders_R35 said:


> 102db on drive by is a common track limit, who's going to Silerstone for a test


You wish !!! 87.5 at Bedford !!

Did anyone do a noise test on it ? 

Power is nothing with Noise as you can't use it on Track days which is the only way to really explore your GTR, fully, safely and properly. 

Steve


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

mindlessoath said:


> Do you know of anyone who were able to test the NEW 4" racing spec from HKS vs the other options?


Send me one over and I will give it a try for you


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Steve said:


> You wish !!! 87.5 at Bedford !!
> 
> Did anyone do a noise test on it ?
> 
> ...


That's ridiculously low, more of a one-off case?

I read somewhere that SVM would give money back if the 102mm system was too loud for track, not sure they'll use Bedford as a baseline though!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

No not a one off, trust me and if you get a Black Flag for noise you are on your way home.

Yep, I am sure cos that's where I tested my car with the Miltek "Y" pipe and was ***8220;just in***8221; and then put the full Miltek 90mm SS exhaust system on it and was well in. If you can beat Bedford***8217;s noise restrictions you can get on anywhere, Donny & Goodwood are also strangling us on noise !! (Unless a noisy day, but they are few and far between, I am starting to go to Snetterton a bit now as they are much more lenient.

I did a write up on here about 3 years ago when I was looking at freeing the cars breathing and started to modify her.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

A miltek ypipe with stock rear section is very loud, a stage 4 car was asked to turn down boost at Silverstone with that setup. I run resonated ypipe and never had a problem at Silverstone prior to full decat, but 102db drive by sounds massive compared to Bedford.

Next track day I'm going to run without Miltek track day silencers to see what it does now it's fully decatted, thankfully Silverstone give you a chance to turn boost down and not an immediate send off.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Bedford are B******s when it comes to that, as I say a mate of mine in his R34, which is comparable to my R33 was Black Flagged and told that he was not allowed on anymore ! 

Goodwood have a Traffic light system connected to the local bloody council and if you set that off they have to close the track for 15 mins - what's that all about ? As for Donny, I know where the noise sensors are and just short shift and move to the other side of the track. 

I promise I won't get on my soap box about this, but these bloody noise police are pissing me off !! Never mind, it***8217;s the season of good will, but will they have any good will when we set the noise monitors off ? I don***8217;t think so !!!

I have already booked Snot and Dony for next year and of course I will be going to Castle Combe as that***8217;s my home and favourite circuit. 

Hope to see you out there Anders in 2013.

Have a good one.

Steve


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep they're taking the p1ss. Silverstones approach is the right one, too noisey and you are black flagged and told too make your car quieter. What's the point sending someone home on a first offence, there's no way to know how loud your car is on drive by at 150mph!

Have a good one.

Anders


----------

